# Kimbo Slice Intro



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Seems like i've been waiting forever to post this guy up.










Here's a little natural stack for him.
he hate having his rear legs moved back, he wants to sit when i do that. any advice on stacking him would be much appreciated. i'll be posting up more as i edit them.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Trev, I already told you what I think, he is stunning


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Really nice, congrats on the new addition. Been waiting for you to post up pics


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great lookin pup!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice lil boy niz.You have a ped made up for him yet?


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Gr. Ch. in the making;
You watch!

Awesome dog with a awesome owner who is knowledgable;
thats a triple threat strutting onto the ring!

Go Kimbo!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Good lookin pup there! Gots him some BIG paws tooooo... :clap:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Who is he off of? Cute face!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Trev, I already told you what I think, he is stunning





angelbaby said:


> Really nice, congrats on the new addition. Been waiting for you to post up pics





American_Pit13 said:


> Great lookin pup!


THANK YOU!!! Hes what ive been searching for in the bully world. laid back. very chill, great family companion. love it.


Sucker For A Rednose said:


> Gr. Ch. in the making;
> You watch!
> 
> Awesome dog with a awesome owner who is knowledgable;
> ...


thanks, we'll see. i have high hopes for him.
we'll see how he matures.



DMTWI said:


> Good lookin pup there! Gots him some BIG paws tooooo... :clap:


they jiggle when he take a step and his paw hits the ground lmfao



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Who is he off of? Cute face!





CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Nice lil boy niz.You have a ped made up for him yet?


 not online i dont think.
he's chapoXpiggy
his half brothers just took 1st and 2nd in 1-2 standard males out of 28 dogs at nationals this weekend.
i'll try to have someone make his online ped if its not up. im not sure how to look them all up. still waiting for his papers from the UKC to come back.
but mostly RE and a splash of gotti.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's so freakin cute!!!! He looks a lot like our old foster Kane


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

You know I'm down with Kimbo Slice!! Boooyaaaah 305 status


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww he has a cute face  Why did you have to wait to post pictures? Is he not your dog, but you are just showing him?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

he has Dre's face.. love it!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

he is sooooo cute trev! really, he is just a puppy and he is definitely going to resist when you are trying to stack him. when we first got ozai i would let him munch steadily on treats when moving his legs and once i got him where i wanted him, then i would hold back on a treat and give commands and then give him treats after he stayed and whatnot.
you could also try getting some bricks or some blocks to set his feet on. from what i can tell, that really helps. i never got any for ozai but still am thinking about it!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> He's so freakin cute!!!! He looks a lot like our old foster Kane


 



NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> You know I'm down with Kimbo Slice!! Boooyaaaah 305 status


hahah thanks for the love!


ames said:


> awwww he has a cute face  Why did you have to wait to post pictures? Is he not your dog, but you are just showing him?


 breeders request. he's a friend so i will respct his wishes if they are fair and right.



cEElint said:


> he has Dre's face.. love it!!


doesnt he though!



meganc66 said:


> he is sooooo cute trev! really, he is just a puppy and he is definitely going to resist when you are trying to stack him. when we first got ozai i would let him munch steadily on treats when moving his legs and once i got him where i wanted him, then i would hold back on a treat and give commands and then give him treats after he stayed and whatnot.
> you could also try getting some bricks or some blocks to set his feet on. from what i can tell, that really helps. i never got any for ozai but still am thinking about it!


i will try the brick thing.
i might have to just pick him up and drop from his belly area instead of picking him up in the rear. he doesnt like his back feet messed with. lol.
he's only 3 months, so im proud of how much he can focus. he's a hard headed dude though lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cute little guy, Trev.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good looking guy!Good luck with him


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol i am a constantly foot fiddler, i should just move each foot once and then be done with it, but i thin because i am such a n00b i will put his feet where i want them, then lean back and look, and then scoot them some more.. and then possibly more.. lol the lil man is so patient with me! jsut be patient and very positive, your lil man will get it!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Very cute little guy, Trev.





dixieland said:


> Good looking guy!Good luck with him


thank you. im excited.



meganc66 said:


> lol i am a constantly foot fiddler, i should just move each foot once and then be done with it, but i thin because i am such a n00b i will put his feet where i want them, then lean back and look, and then scoot them some more.. and then possibly more.. lol the lil man is so patient with me! jsut be patient and very positive, your lil man will get it!!


im a foot fidler too. kimbo will learn patience as we go. i just mess with him when im hope every little bit for now. i just love how chill he is. he always laying on someones feet. and hes awesomewith riley. all around sweet bully


----------

